# Need some help..77' 400 in a 68 GTO..Possible?



## perrystroke (Nov 17, 2014)

I new to the forum and have not been able to find online if its possible. 

Please bare with me for I am new to the GTO world. 

I have a 1968 GTO Convertible 4-Speed with a 400. 

The short block was wasted so I ended up getting a 1977 block off of a local guy. Sent it out for a complete rebuild, got it back and went to put the motor mounts on and wouldn't you know a 68' 400 motor mount wont fit because its to small. 

I found a website that stated "1977 to 1979 did not have the rear motor mount holes at all. Making it very difficult to install in to a GTO/Tempest." 

So with that being said.... am I screwed...?

Or do they make a motor mount (or adapter) that will put a 77' 400 into my 68" GTO in the factory position. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

"...do they make a motor mount (or adapter) that will put a 77' 400 into my 68" GTO in the factory position..."


Yes. But some say it takes some modification/fabrication, in order to get it all to work.

https://butlerperformance.com/i-244...-lemans-set-bpi-mm5.html?ref=category:1393557

Paul Spotts sells some cheaper adapters, which do not come with bolts, and do not have nuts welded on 'em. 

http://www.spottsperformance.com/mounting


----------



## perrystroke (Nov 17, 2014)

I have looked into the Buttler ones so I think I will try that. Has anyone else been in this situation and what was your outcome ?


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

perrystroke said:


> I have looked into the Buttler ones so I think I will try that. Has anyone else been in this situation and what was your outcome ?


I don't think you will have any issue getting that engine in. If you don't get the answer you need try the PY site. They have a street pontiac and a 68:69 gto tech section. Doug


----------

